# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Malazgirtten önce kazanılan savaş hangisidir ?

## ceydaaa

İbrahim Yİnal, 1047 yılında Nişapura gelen Türkmen kitlelerini Anadoluya göndermiş ve kendisinin de arkalarından geleceğini vaad etmişti. Bu sırada (1047/1048) Selçuklu hanedanından Hasan Bey komutasındaki kuvvetler de Van gölü havzasını el geçirmek için harekete geçmişlerdi. Vaspurakan Bizans Valisi Aaron Selçukluları Büyük Zap Suyu civarında pusuya düşürerek mağlup etti. Savaşta Hasan Bey de şehit olmuştu. Bu olayın ardından büyük bir ordu ile Anadoluya gelen İbrahim Yinal ve Kutalmış, Bizans kuvvetlerini Pasin ovasındaki Hasankalede 18 Eylül 1048′de büyük bir mağlubiyete uğrattılar. Bu zafer üzerine Türkmenler Anadoluda yayılma imkânı bulmuşlar ve Trabzona kadar ilerlemişlerdir.

----------

